# Squash Dying Overnight



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm losing squash (and zucchini) at an alarming rate!! I lost a few plants early on, to the same thing. Not sure exactly what it is, but the two big dying plants in the pic were totally healthy yesterday. 





























There are a few squash bugs on the plants, but nothing major and I only saw them starting today. I looked for bore holes in the stems, but couldn't see any evidence. Everything I've read points to squash vine borers. If it is borers, is there anything I can do to save my remaining plants? Is there anything else that could be killing them like this?


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

If you saw a 'few' squash bugs that is probably the culprit. I have had them hit under the soil and loose the plant overnight. Doctor what you have left with 5% 7 dust even to the ground and on the ground under the plant and maybe save the others. Good luck and sorry for your loss.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree that it's borers. Protecting your other plants? Probably too late. Don't quote me on this but supposedly you look for "shavings" on the vine near dirt--if you see them, take a sharp knife, slice the vine, dig them out and put dirt over the area where you performed surgery. Never worked for me. You're in MD-pull up the dead ones and start again if you have more seed--summer squash has a short maturity date. (You can also start replacements in pots should the others fall victim to that nasty bug.) I've always heard to start squash really early and transplant or really late to avoid borer season.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

The eggs for the borers were laid early. not much you can do now.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I've tried the "surgery" technique with very limited success.

If it were me, I'd pull and burn the plants, and start new seed in a nicely rotted pile of manure. You still have time.

Next time, keep an eye on the base of the plants, and use rotenone or dish soap to keep the borers away.

Gah. I hate those things. Sorry you lost your plants, and hope you can save the ones that look unaffected.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

You have BEETLES! They look like that plant. Gone overnight. Spray the heck out of the area with Sevin and pray. 

I found the anser to them. I plant Zukes 200 yards away every other yr and stopped the problem. The eggs live in the soil over the winter. If you rotate you'll get rid of them.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

What I did for squash borers, mix up some thuricide, get a large animal syringe and needle, inject the thuricide mix into the main stem and all the leaf stems.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

oneokie said:


> What I did for squash borers, mix up some thuricide, get a large animal syringe and needle, inject the thuricide mix into the main stem and all the leaf stems.


But, once the plant starts to wilt, its too late.


----------



## bluemule31 (Nov 30, 2011)

Those pics brought back nightmares from last year. I had the same problem, although I was growing in new ground and rotation shouldn't have been an issue. Please come back and let us know if you find something that works because I, sadly, didn't. I fought the battle all growing season, from April until the first frost in October. I lost fewer plants from september onwards but the fruit production had slowed dramtically by then as the weather turned colder. As soon as my plants would start producing, they would start dying.......I'd guess losses were 50%. I fought stubbornly and kept planting and they kept dying...Spinosad be ----ed. I planted again this year (I live in a different state now) and no signs of pests yet.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I guess I'll just hurry and plant more seeds in a different location. I was planning on doing that anyways, for a staggered crop. You know, I never had this issue before, and this is my first year planting heirloom squash. Coincidence? :shrug: Probably just a coincidence. I think I have some Sevin, so I'll just go ahead and treat the remaining ones (and my cukes, which are right next door).


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

ksfarmer said:


> But, once the plant starts to wilt, its too late.


Next to the last sentence in the OP:


MDKatie said:


> If it is borers, is there anything I can do to save my remaining plants?


Unless my eyes are lying to me, the OP still has some healthy plants.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

oneokie said:


> Unless my eyes are lying to me, the OP still has some healthy plants.


Well, they still looked healthy this morning, but who knows what they'll look like when I get home. Hehe.


----------



## scfarmchick (Mar 1, 2012)

Same thing happend to ours, it was squash boreres. We just replanted last week and added dill seed in with the squash seed. My husband's Grandmother said this will keep the boreres away.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll have to try planting dill next time, I've been picking off eggs every AM and praying mine don't wilt like the plants pictured!


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

One way to prevent squash borers is to place tin foil under under the stems. 
The reflection confuses the flys so they don't lay eggs there.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Squash take a lot of water. The ones I have in the ground sometimes do the same thing.
The ones right beside them in my aquaponics system are still going great.


----------

